# I hate corn thieves



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like it's time for some traps. They got it down to an art. One guy makes the climb while the others eat.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

A little ******* way of stopping them from doing that, and it has worked wonders for me. Take some grease and just cover the poles with it. Lather it on there good. They will try to climb a few times but they learn pretty quick!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

LOL! Sorry about your corn but that made me giggle


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

they would clean 25 lbs out of my tube feeders overnight(6 *****)....that would take the deer 4 days to do....a live trap helped when they saw there buddy captured and dieing 
now I can't afford the corn


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> LOL! Sorry about your corn but that made me giggle


My wife thought it was funny too until I told her how much I'm paying for corn. Her next comment was shoot em all! lol

Mepps fisher, I have tried the grease trick and it worked for a day or two. Once they get enough dirt on the grease they climb right up the poles. Might try building a cage around the feeder.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

wrap some barbed wire around the top 2ft of each leg.rap it cloe enough that they can't their paws between the wraps.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

They don't eat corn when they are dead. By legal methods of course.


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Give your local **** hunter a call and let him take care of them I live about 40 miles north of Columbus and could help you out if not so far away 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea...dead racoons cant eat corn...invest in a good .22


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I had the same problem, the damn things ripped the solar panel off the bracket. I now keep a nice thick layer of vaseline on the poles, have not had a problem in over a year now.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Grease the legs or wrap the whole thing in old chain link. If you trap one or kill it, six will come to its funeral.


----------

